# Tables on Triganos - leg lengths?



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello folks,

tried our table today for the first time! There was no table leg in the van when we got it, the dealer got a leg for us, it is only 26 inches long. This just comes to the top of the seats.

Could someone please tell us what length we need, alternately, what have other people done.

Thanks,

Jacobite


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Jacobite
Just measured me leg (table of) at 30 to 30.5 inches. That is the total length of the actual leg, not the height after it slots into one of its positions.
So if your measurment is the actual leg, you have been shortchanged or given a non Tribute leg.
Unless this is another example of the exacting tolerances to which the
Tribute assmblers work-i.e. to within a foot. :roll: 
That height suits us fine, though neither position is exactly perfect.
HTH
Paul


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Trigano table leg height*

Thanks Oldenstar,

your leg (table) is only then 4 to 4.5 inches longer than ours. No it is not the standard Trigano leg, we said there was no table leg and dealer went to get us one. Obviously just taken at random and not measured for the Trigano. This is the first time we have tested it out.

We actually got the gas linked up today, we were given a different connection pipe as we still have a couple of blue calor gas bottles, once they are finished, we will change to the propane. Also going to connect the electricity and test out the water items as we will go to the dealer in a day or so to get out problems sorted out.

We are going away to spend one night in it so will test it out.

Jacobite


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

i,ve not measured our table leg yet but its tapered at the ends so it slots easely,but then it moves about a bit :roll: ,but that is what the standard one looks like,

gas,gas, i bought a new braided hose and angled fitting with the pressure gauge on top,lo and behold it catches the bottle,so choose carefully, i think they should have located the regulator in a more secluded space. :?


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*fitting gas bottle*

Hello Fridgeman,

We didn't have any bother with the gas, dealer had given us a new pipe, can't honestly remember if it is black or orange. OH changed it, we have tested the gas and it is fine. The bottle is a bit tight at the left but otherwise OK.

Thanks,

Jacobite


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

howdy jacobite,

thought i would mension the braided hose [silver braded stainless steel] as there has been trouble with propane causing fixed regulators to fail,as the rubber hose deteriorates and blocks them,just a thought :wink:


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*gas hoses*

Thanks for that Fridgeman, hopefully we won't be going on to propane for a while as we have 2 blue calor bottles to use up first. We don't seem to go through much gas as we take an electric kettle etc. with us.

We have a propane gas hob in the house, it takes us about 8 months to go through a 40 kg bottle of that for all cooking, soup making, beetroot boiling etc. Seems very economical.

Have a nice day 

Jacobite


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I had looked at the this thread earlier but wanted to get a tape measure to check, the standard chromed legs come in three sizes 50 60 and 70cm & 70 cm is just over 27" but it looses an inch in the floor mount.

What is strange, at least to me, is you say that this is only the height of the seats. When sitting what do you rest your feet on?

Unless you are unusually tall your feet must be dangling for example my office chair at full extension is 22" high.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*table heights*

When we put our table into position, hubby sitting on the single seat at the door, myself sitting on the passenger seat turned round, the table top only just came above the bench seat. No way could either of us have put our legs under the table. The leg we were given says 26 inches on the wrapping bag.

OK, fine if you want a coffee table, I am 5'4", OH is 6 foot, neither of us could have used this table to eat a meal from.

Have found someone on ebay - seller name trueadventurer who is selling table legs up to 32 inches high. Will see what dealer says later this morning, failing that we will probably pay the £22 for the higher leg.

Jacobite


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yep, its the legendary 07 Tribute Dangle Leg Syndrome ! :roll: 

Actually if you get a choice of leg length Jacobite the standard Tribute leg as described by Pail ( Oldenstar) in my view could do to be 2 -3 inches longer as the table more or less sits in your lap, well on our 650 it does but I can not measure ours as it is still away having air con fitted ( one week and counting)... Thats what brought on the good weather, we can not get at out Tribby!!!


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry Paul (Oldenstar) the spell checker has re-christened you :roll:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm glad.
I was just going to call you 649


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*table leg lengths on the Tributes*

Hello all,

we eventually got our Tribute table leg last week, as Oldenstar said, it is 30.5 inches in length. It can be used but we still felt we needed a bit longer length. Got the 32 inch leg in today from "trueadventurer" on eBay, cost £20 for the leg and postage.

This is cheaper than buying a tripod foot and another leg to make the length required.

Very pleased with it now.

Jacobite


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Tribute_650 said:


> Yep, its the legendary 07 Tribute Dangle Leg Syndrome ! :roll:
> 
> Actually if you get a choice of leg length Jacobite the standard Tribute leg as described by Pail ( Oldenstar) in my view could do to be 2 -3 inches longer as the table more or less sits in your lap, well on our 650 it does but I can not measure ours as it is still away having air con fitted ( one week and counting)... Thats what brought on the good weather, we can not get at out Tribby!!!


So when I read this first and saw the :roll: smiley I thought you were being sarky so didn't respond. I have now seen several threads talking about the seats being too high and legs dangling so perhaps I was doing you an injustice and misread you. Or then again perhaps you just have very long legs.  Or perhaps you were being sarky


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*tablelegs and dangling leg syndrome*

Dear Sallytraffic,

You appear to have missed to point altogether. Yes, the seats in the Tributes are higher than probably the norm and folks with short legs find they don't reach the floor, myself being one. The table legs are a totally different problem, because the table legs are short, ours was supplied wrongly in the first place, with the high seats and short table legs, there is not enough room to get your legs under the table.

We eventually got the leg which should have been supplied, then we bought one 2 inches longer. We still feel we could do with one a bit longer but at least we can get our legs under it instead of having a coffee table height as we had in the beginning.

Jacobite


----------

